# Descision between Shark or Carvewright...hmmm



## woodwurker (Oct 18, 2009)

I am new to the forum and look forward to picking the brain of anyone I can to gain more knowledge on the hobby I enjoy so much. I see so many people waiting to start or become more heavily involved in a hobby after they retire. I dont eve want to have the thought that I wonder what would have happned if I would have started this small business twenty years ago. Hopefully the Lord willing, I will one day be able to create somehitng to make someone smile as they look at what I have created and be able to pass it down to someone else and maybe make them smile becasue it meant so much to them to begin with. Retirement is sitll twenty years off....so I have plenty of time to pick those brains.

All of that bieng said, I have heard so much negative about the CW. While I understand that so many people dont write about the positive things, I am anxious to see what everyones view is on both of these systems.

Thanks for letting me in and thanks in advance for the info,
Mike


----------



## tomw (Sep 25, 2009)

I initially started with a CarveWright. However with all the problems I had, it had to be replaced - again and again. The last straw was the carving bit literally going through the cover. It went back for the last time. I have since ordered (and received a week ago) the Shark Pro. I have not had a chance to even open the box, but my experience with the CarveWright was less than stellar.


----------



## woodwurker (Oct 18, 2009)

I was wondering about that. I have read several forum comments concerning the chuck/bit issues...and with something moving that face and the potential for that occuring...seems like a manufacturing flaw.....but oh well, we both know that most people only write on a blog if there is somehitng wrong with a tool and dont ordinarily write positive things when the tool is working correctly for them.....the are in the shop using it....grin. I am going to be looking very seriously at the Shark pro...I spoke to the wife/accountant about all the things that could be done with the device and she said hmmm...doesnt sound bad. I retired from the national guard and if you have had any military time at all you might know that plaques are purchased quite often....so I thought......hmmmm man this thing has true potential for some fun and custom work....mantels, doors...I know I know...you name it...imagination is limitless.

I worked in engineering for quite a while using Autocad and Microstation but on the acrhitectural side....not real need for the 3D machine work/prototype design....I have seen several ports about the different types of software that the shork will communicate with...have you found or heard anyhting about the software that actually comes with the system and whether is is acceptable or not.?

Thanks for our time,
Mike


----------



## woodwurker (Oct 18, 2009)

woodwurker said:


> I was wondering about that. I have read several forum comments concerning the chuck/bit issues...and with something moving that face and the potential for that occuring...seems like a manufacturing flaw.....but oh well, we both know that most people only write on a blog if there is somehitng wrong with a tool and dont ordinarily write positive things when the tool is working correctly for them.....the are in the shop using it....grin. I am going to be looking very seriously at the Shark pro...I spoke to the wife/accountant about all the things that could be done with the device and she said hmmm...doesnt sound bad. I retired from the national guard and if you have had any military time at all you might know that plaques are purchased quite often....so I thought......hmmmm man this thing has true potential for some fun and custom work....mantels, doors...I know I know...you name it...imagination is limitless.
> 
> I worked in engineering for quite a while using Autocad and Microstation but on the acrhitectural side....not real need for the 3D machine work/prototype design....I have seen several ports about the different types of software that the shork will communicate with...have you found or heard anyhting about the software that actually comes with the system and whether is is acceptable or not.?
> 
> ...


I really need to learn how to use "SPELCHEK"


----------



## Wild Horse (Sep 9, 2009)

You should stop over at the vectric website/forum, and someone there can surely answer your software question. As far as the shark vs. cw....I've ordered a cnc from pcncautomation because IMHO it is a superior machine in the same price range as the shark pro.


----------



## woodwurker (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks Bill, I appreciate your reply. I look into your website and found that you do quite nice work. I am a touch envious....but just not bold enough to hang up what I have now to do it full time...to much at stake and the economy being the way it is....the beneifit are just way to good....I guess for now I will continue to work at it part time and in my spare time....as if there is any...the kids and everything else has me hopping like no other...going to try to buil;d a home next spring if all goes well....looking into some green type construction....and some of the new technology for instance modular/precast basement walls....you know anything of them?
Mike


----------



## Wild Horse (Sep 9, 2009)

Technology is constantly changing on concrete, especially in poured/precast foundation walls. 20 years ago, I built my Dad's solar passive home....nothing like today's ! Here, you will see a lot of "superior" precast foundations, and they are nice. Come onto the jobsite set up with firrin strips and foam insulpanels, put into place and locked down..add foundation to this, and your foundation/walls are done in a day.

If I was going "green", I'd look into insulated concrete forms. Keep in mind, they are a haven for bugs, specifically ants. But, that being said.....there's one out there that they use recycled polystyrene beads mixed with cement, then form "blocks", which you put together like legos....filled with concrete after formed up, and your done...with probably the highest r value in the industry....I think it's over r40 ! This type I doubt has an ant issue.

Bottom line.....do a LOT of research into the foundation. Hopw this helps.


----------



## woodwurker (Oct 18, 2009)

I l;ooked into the pcnc automaiton...wow...seems nice. I like the table with the multiposition t-slot....seems like that that would help with the smaller stock or workpieces.

I will continue to look into the basement wall set up. I had a friend set his up and he especially loves the wire runs already in the walls. the only thing lacking in the process.....drywall. I will keep looking. Thanks for the thought..much appreciated.

Mike


----------



## woodwurker (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Bill,
I have gone back and forth three of four different times looking at a few of the posts. I see you have gone back and forth between the Shark Pro/Vectric and the PCnC Automation cnc machines....what caused you to make the leap?....Like I stated in an earlier post....I do like the multiposition tabletop and the ability to secure smaller work pieces.....do you haveany other reason.....I almost called you today on the wild horse number but decided not to....might have talked your ear off....grin


----------



## Wild Horse (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi Mike,

I copied and pasted below one of my posts to another person a while ago regarding my reasoning. Also, you can call Bill Johnson there, and he's great about giving you info....knows his stuff. 

""I'll give you my take on the shark pro, fwiw. I've researched tabletop cnc's for about 2 months now....was pretty well set on the shark pro up until late last week, when I found a different machine for about the same money. The differences were substantial enough for me to order the other machine. This machine is from pcncautomation.net. I'll list a few of the differences for you:

* You get full carving travel, i.e., the 24x36 unit will carve 24x36 fully.
* Opposing linear rails on the Y axis.
* Dual Motors on the X axis. (this was really important to me...it adjusts the limit switches on each side to adjust the square of the machine.....adds much stablity especially after machine has been used for a while)
* Uses a design called "soft rack and pinion".

Has some other differences as well, but none as important as the above. This one uses the dewalt trim router vs. the colt. This one is delivered completely assembled, and the connections are built right into the table itself.

He also offered me a few "perks", that I won't elaborate on here. He certainly is knowledgable, and seems to have all the tech support one would need.

Downsides.......takes six weeks for them to build it for you. Shipping costs more (remember, it comes assembled so it comes via freight). It's a tad bit more expensive, but not by much especially considering what you are getting. Basically, the cost difference is the software....vcarve comes with the shark pro but with this one you have to buy it at his cost ($599). BUT, you are getting a 24x36 vs. a 24x24....which doesn't give you full carving travel. Both machines come with mach 3 software.

Doesn't hook up to computer via usb....you need one of the old style parallel (printer) ports. This really isn't an issue for me....I found an older computer, am having it wiped clean and will use it for the cnc. Also, I know there are many using laptops to control the cnc.....I wanted a tower computer, as laptops run on lower voltage, and I don't think that's a good thing considering all the circuitry involved.

They are on sale right now, with a very significant savings.


----------



## dobrientruckers (Oct 31, 2009)

Bill,

I'm torn between the Shark Pro and the PCNC. I see you've made up your mind. Any second thoughts? Do you get a target delivery date when you order a PCNC? Is there a reason you didn't go for the three piece software bundle (like just didn't need the other three?)

Thanks,


----------



## Wild Horse (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi Dennis....sorry, but have been outta town.

No second thoughts at all. I think I should have my machine around first week of December. I guess my reasoning on software was that I have specific things I'm looking for, and those seem to fill the bill.


----------



## dobrientruckers (Oct 31, 2009)

Well I made my decision too after talking to Bill and bought the PCNC Automation 36 x 60 and I'm looking seriously at the Aspire and PhotoCarve s/w. Merry Christmas to O'Brien Truckers.


----------



## woodwurker (Oct 18, 2009)

Dennis,

I am on the fence Just a bit....I am down to two different models....can you give me some idea of what it was that made you settle on the PCNC machine?

Mike


----------



## dobrientruckers (Oct 31, 2009)

Size / cost / reviews and the things that Wild Horse mentioned above.

Oh, and a very nice converstion with Bill Johnson the owner of the company.

Dennis


----------



## waltgreene (Nov 29, 2009)

I have had a Carvewright (Sears) for about two years. I admittedly have not used it to its maximum potential, just simple designs downloaded from the Carvewright site. It has worked well for me. The only problem I had was self-generated by failing to maintain it properly; failing to follow the maintenance guidelines explained in the manual. When it got messed up, I returned it to Sears for repair. The repairs were done completely and professionally. I have no complaints regarding the Carvewright machine.


----------



## dobrientruckers (Oct 31, 2009)

Wild Horse said:


> Hi Dennis....sorry, but have been outta town.
> 
> No second thoughts at all. I think I should have my machine around first week of December. I guess my reasoning on software was that I have specific things I'm looking for, and those seem to fill the bill.


Still on schedule WH?

My machine is due to be ready 12/13 and I'm planning to go pick it up and do a couple of days of training since I'm totally new to CNC routing and the Vectric softwares. Have a new PC and a spot opened up in the shop and just counting the days.

Had a nice long chat with Bill Johnson yesterday and he's a real easy going guy focused on turning out a quality product for a reasonable price.

Later,

Dennis


----------



## Wild Horse (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey Dennis, I haven't heard, but I'm due pretty much any day now...I think !

Heck, we may be down there at the same time...let's see how things work out, eh ?

Bill


----------



## dobrientruckers (Oct 31, 2009)

I bet you're anxious to carve out that three horse logo of yours!!


----------



## Wild Horse (Sep 9, 2009)

dobrientruckers said:


> I bet you're anxious to carve out that three horse logo of yours!!


Oh yeah, I sure am !
I sent an email to Bill Johnson yesterday for an update, but haven't heard back yet....you were supposed to have yours today or so, eh ? Funny, ,I ordered mine ahead of you ?
Well, we'll see....I'm getting pretty excited.
Bill


----------



## MisterEd (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi guys.

I "was" interested in purchasing the 24x36 router from PCnC Automation and was planning to do so after the first of the year. I've tried to find as many reviews as I could about their machines but really haven't come up with much to read doing web searches. On another forum I did find a review that was not very favorable at all. I realize that you always have a few dissatified people in everything you do. This person complained that he was not given everything that he ordered and the owner was very slow taking phone calls or returning emails. On ther other hand, there were a couple of favorable reviews also. 

With this said, I would really like to hear what your experiences have been and how satisfied you are buying from PCnC automation and their cnc routers. 

Thanks - Merry Christmas
Mister Ed


----------



## ashgrimm (Jan 6, 2010)

Ed
please see the pcnc automation thread on the cnczone.com
I ordered a 36x48 router from Bill on Oct 16 2009 on Nov 28 he told me he had run into supply problems. to date he has stopped responding to my emails and attempts to contact him, has taken the 4045.00 from me and given me nothing. I am not alone. Be care full don't make the mistake I did.
Ash


----------



## PITBOSS (Dec 18, 2009)

I have a shark Pro. Having no experience when I purchased it, I did not have any problems getting started. The unit comes with Vcarve Pro. It is an easy program to use and the Forum is excellent. It still amazes me when I post on Sunday and get a reply from the company that same day. The shark does have a few problems. But for an entry level machine, the information/help on the web (ie this forum for example) I have no regrets having purchased it. VCARVE has the abilty to import either DXF or ACAD dwg files directly into and create tooling paths.


----------



## tpeeson (Feb 18, 2010)

Yes, the guys at Vectric are great, as is their software.


----------



## woodwurker (Oct 18, 2009)

*Did you guys get your PCNC machine yet?*

Ash and Wildhorse, 

Did you guys recieve your machine yet? I was just curious as I have decided on another company (Blurry Customs) but I saw youpost and do hope that you rid yourselves of any problems.

Mike


----------



## yuppicide (Jun 18, 2010)

Doing some Google on pcnc automation I see a LOT of posts and threads on various websites claiming fraud, selling used parts, and not shipping some items.

A few reports on the Ripoffreport website and a lots of posts on CNCzone also.


----------



## dobrientruckers (Oct 31, 2009)

yuppicide said:


> Doing some Google on pcnc automation I see a LOT of posts and threads on various websites claiming fraud, selling used parts, and not shipping some items.
> 
> A few reports on the Ripoffreport website and a lots of posts on CNCzone also.


It's actually pretty sad. Bill Johnson took off from Vevay after taking deposits from about 17 people and not delivering. The lucky ones got their money back from PayPal or their CC company, but many did not. He was even low enough to leave his sister high and dry to make good on some of his bills!

If anyone knows of his whereabouts please post the information or PM me so we can give the detectives the information.

Dennis


----------



## yuppicide (Jun 18, 2010)

Pretty sad that it comes to that and that type of information gets out there.

There's another guy like that who's been doing something like this for 10 or 15 years now. He used to be alright, sold some products for the Commodore 64/128 computers. One day who knows what happened. He still has his website up, still has some kind of ordering system up, but you'll never receive anything from him.


----------



## Metalhead781 (Jul 27, 2010)

Back to the CarveWright Vs Shark. All i can say about the issue is my experience with the CW was a disappointment. The community is great to help but if you get frustrated with the toy, don't call it that(toy). For grandpa who barely knows how to use a computer but is technical enough to work on the tiny machine, it's great. Make some toys or projects for the grandkids and family. Just don't think you're going to get a good machine. You have to assume you're going to have problem after problem. Reason being, more people have these problems then not. If you read the forum carefully, you'll notice, even the proponents of the machine that tell you it's everything you need admit you have to hold it's hand all the way. Add to that the limitations of the machine. It does great V carving work if you want to buy the add on for an extra $100 and do nothing but text with V carving. Then add $200 for an add to import dxf files which all other cnc software does included. Again another $200 to import 3d stl files. Once you add everything up including the machine, special bits etc. You can get something like i've been using for the passed few months accept i cand do dovetails, heavy pocketing and even aluminum and brass. I had an issue with the router... I went to lowes and bought another $120 Bosch Colt instead of waiting a month to send it in and get it replaced. It's a good little machine if you don't have the computer knowledge and you like to tinker. Any kind of serious woodworking should be left to more robust machines. 

Regards
Randy


----------



## Johnmorand (Jul 17, 2010)

I am looking for a used CNC router
john Morand
906-885-1405


----------



## wyzarddoc (Dec 31, 2006)

*Shark Pro*

I have been using my Shark Pro since last October. To get better control over the machine I purchased Mech 3 and set it up to work with the Shark. Now I am happy with the setup. The Shark is a great starter system but is made of plastic so sometimes gives a little when it's pushed. With the knowledge and experience I have gained from the Shark I will build my next machine from scratch with 6 axis of control!!
At some point I will rebuild the Shark using Aluminum so It will be more ridge but for now while I am learning the give in the plastic keeps repair costs down when I overdrive an axis. I am also working on designing a replacement control board with more safety switches and other enhancements. More on this later.
Good machine for a beginner.
Doc


----------

